

Using JavaScript and Web Timing API to Measure Page Performance on IE9 - coachwei
http://blog.yottaa.com/2010/10/using-web-timing-api-to-measure-page-performance-on-ie9/

======
chillwarmoon
excellent article.

------
liangjinhui_226
very good

------
coachwei
Great news. Google Chrome and FireFox both are adding support for Web Timing
API. This is great for web development community (posted updated accordingly).

